# How Many SharkBites Will Redwood Use In The Next 5 Days?



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Here is the Local Weather Forecast with lows around 0 - 10º F coming at us...
Pipes are gonna freeze & pipes are gonna burst...
Redwood is gonna use a bunch of SharkBites for sure while he rushes around fixing freeze ups...

Take a guess on the average number of SharkBites Redwood will use per freeze up job and cast your vote...


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

My answer is based on your comments that you use them for a temp repair so you can meet multiple customer requests quickly. But that you return to repair correctly once the cold snap ends. 

On side note though why not carry propress and fittings? are you seeing that many calls during the cold snap where the SB's save that much time?

PRP


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Pac Rim Plumber said:


> My answer is based on your comments that you use them for a temp repair so you can meet multiple customer requests quickly. But that you return to repair correctly once the cold snap ends.
> 
> On side note though why not carry propress and fittings? are you seeing that many calls during the cold snap where the SB's save that much time?
> 
> PRP


If I leave a job and a SharkBite is there, it is a permanent installation, I'm not going back...

As for ProPress I have no need for additional tools and stock...
My van is 10 lbs of shiot in a 5 lb sack as it is...


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Last cold snap here, I used about 40-50 copper couplings, 5-8 unions. But no shark bite .


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Here is the Local Weather Forecast with lows around 0 - 10º F coming at us...
> Pipes are gonna freeze & pipes are gonna burst...
> Redwood is gonna use a bunch of SharkBites for sure while he rushes around fixing freeze ups...
> 
> Take a guess on the average number of SharkBites Redwood will use per freeze up job and cast your vote...


Dude what a hack! I bet you don't even ream or de-burr either just slip it on and off to the next one. Geez I thought better of you Red.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

during the "polar vortex" some plumber came into the supply house and bought up about 1700 dollars worth of shark bites for an apartment complex that had hundreds of freeze ups...... 

It is just what I was told when I tried to buy some and they were completely out....


I got a whole bushel basket of them in my truck
and if they keep me from freezeing my balls off they 
are worth every penny:thumbup:


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Et tu Brute?


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Master Mark said:


> during the "polar vortex" some plumber came into the supply house and bought up about 1700 dollars worth of shark bites for an apartment complex that had hundreds of freeze ups......
> 
> It is just what I was told when I tried to buy some and they were completely out....
> 
> ...


Local hardware had a maintenance guy from a local mobile home park buying up their stock of Sharkbites and CPVC parts.


----------



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

Shark bites are awesome!!! 

Here u are again luvtosurf criticizing someone and telling them how much you don't think about them at (2:30 am). Get a life dude. It is dude y'all use out there isn't it.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Red, do I win a prize if I guess correctly?......


----------



## Caduceus (Mar 1, 2012)

texplum0801 said:


> Shark bites are awesome!!!
> 
> Here u are again luvtosurf criticizing someone and telling them how much you don't think about them at (2:30 am). Get a life dude. It is dude y'all use out there isn't it.


No, tex. 'Dude' is so yesterday. We started using 'Bro!' so get with the program, bro. Proper terminology to adequately translate an emotion is a must on the internet these days, bro. Otherwise, bro, how will we understand what you're trying to say, bro.:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Red, get yourself a 'professional' shark bite kit....:laughing:...like I have.


----------



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks for the insight bro!


----------



## PlumberJoeOk (Nov 18, 2013)

I installed my first shark bite around 6 it's ago ... Been using them everything now and then on the PEX-copper connection from meter to house no problem . And I agree with whoever said it that all the guys on here knocking people for using them I bet have and still use them in a pinch. I don't like using them cause they look too easy . But in a crunch id use one . Never had a problem with one leaking or braking


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Red, do I win a prize if I guess correctly?......


Sure! It will be like picking a curtain on "Lets Make A Deal"


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Red, get yourself a 'professional' shark bite kit....:laughing:...like I have.


That selection looks rather skimpy...
Mine are just in plastic bags in a bucket...
Craploads of them...


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> why doesn't some smart person create a Black colored one with bigger teeth and call it the Sharkeisha? Ghetto approved. :laughing:


Because smart people know better to offend other races.

Do you have something against African Americans?

I personally take offense to this one comment you made here.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

love2surf927 said:


> Dude what a hack! I bet you don't even ream or de-burr either just slip it on and off to the next one. Geez I thought better of you Red.


I'm no hack!
I do a professional installation deburring the ends of the tube so the o-ring isn't damaged during installation...
My plumbing works!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> Local hardware had a maintenance guy from a local mobile home park buying up their stock of Sharkbites and CPVC parts.
> 
> On a side note, why doesn't some smart person create a Black colored one with bigger teeth and call it the Sharkeisha? Ghetto approved. :laughing:


Nice touch of racism there...
Can't wait for you to get back into the P&R Forum for the mid-terms...
Leopards don't change their spots...:whistling2:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I don't think this site's sponsors would be very happy.


----------



## Caduceus (Mar 1, 2012)

MTDUNN said:


> Because smart people know better to offend other races.
> 
> Do you have something against African Americans?
> 
> I personally take offense to this one comment you made here.


Yeah, that was pretty arrogant to assume that type of comment would be acceptable on a pro forum. Guess his business demographic is limited to 'whites only'.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I for one won't accept any apology. Like Red said. "Leopards don't change their spots."


Go Black and Gold!


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> Local hardware had a maintenance guy from a local mobile home park buying up their stock of Sharkbites and CPVC parts. On a side note, why doesn't some smart person create a Black colored one with bigger teeth and call it the Sharkeisha? Ghetto approved. :laughing:


Wow! Just... Wow! 

You need to check yourself bro... This ain't yer 'daddy's' Murica anymore. 

You can leave that kinda crap back where they appreciate it. It's time to grow up and be a man.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

PlumberJoeOk said:


> I installed my first shark bite around 6 it's ago ... Been using them everything now and then on the PEX-copper connection from meter to house no problem . And I agree with whoever said it that all the guys on here knocking people for using them I bet have and still use them in a pinch. I don't like using them cause they look too easy . But in a crunch id use one . Never had a problem with one leaking or braking


sad thing is i have seen someone from a company do this .... shook my head in discust


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Redwood said:


> If I leave a job and a SharkBite is there, it is a permanent installation, I'm not going back...
> 
> As for ProPress I have no need for additional tools and stock...
> My van is 10 lbs of shiot in a 5 lb sack as it is...


My understanding was you used them with a washer hose to find the leaks before turning on the water then went back to repair later. This is not the case?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> Local hardware had a maintenance guy from a local mobile home park buying up their stock of Sharkbites and CPVC parts.
> 
> On a side note, why doesn't some smart person create a Black colored one with bigger teeth and call it the Sharkeisha? Ghetto approved. :laughing:


Doesn't affect me in the least but it's your loss that you think like this.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> Local hardware had a maintenance guy from a local mobile home park buying up their stock of Sharkbites and CPVC parts.
> 
> On a side note, why doesn't some smart person create a Black colored one with bigger teeth and call it the Sharkeisha? Ghetto approved. :laughing:


Or you could paint it white and call it a Jeff Sharkworthy. ******* approved.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> Doesn't affect me in the least but it's your loss that you think like this.


I'm actually happy with this reply. Out if anyone here, I would have thought you would take offense to this like I did. 

I married into it. I didn't live with it. 

Way to keep it real GJ!


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Like I have said here in the past:
Behind a keyboard in your place = safe. Say anything you want without repercussions, except for maybe a PZ perma-ban...:thumbsup:
Try saying that at any plumbing supply around here - and see if you make it out of the door.:laughing:
I can picture Hoosier Plumber typing with snorting type laughter, spraying cheese doodles over the keyboard, saying to himself:
"I made a funny, hoo, hoo!"


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

I just did a call that redwood was at. This is what I found.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Well Red, another masterful job. Keep them guessing :laughing:

Fish in a barrel my friend, fish in a barrel.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> Local hardware had a maintenance guy from a local mobile home park buying up their stock of Sharkbites and CPVC parts.
> 
> On a side note, why doesn't some smart person create a Black colored one with bigger teeth and call it the Sharkeisha? Ghetto approved. :laughing:


Wow, Just Wow
I am  ashamed that you even are in the same state I am!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> My understanding was you used them with a washer hose to find the leaks before turning on the water then went back to repair later. This is not the case?


Yea.. I bypass all the leaks to find them all...
Then drain down the system one time to make the repairs...

Pro-Press is only a one-time sharkbite... :yes:


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Yea.. I bypass all the leaks to find them all...
> Then drain down the system one time to make the repairs...
> 
> Pro-Press is only a one-time sharkbite... :yes:


Redwood,

Comparing SB to Pro-Press is like comparing Yugo's to Fords.

SB do have there place, but how many have found a SB buried in a wall by rotating a pipe???

A PP requires a 2500 to 3500 tool, materials are not sold at a box store, and the average person is not going to use. A PP fitting does not let the pipe spin if installed correctly. 

In case of a failure 5 to 10 years later, and a lawsuit occurs, how deep are the pockets at SB VS PP.

I personally do not like SB's, and only use PP to install BV's during line freezing or when stopping the flow of H20 is not possible. I will sweat copper when ever possible. That being said, during a freeze to use SB's to assist your customers and not freeze your tail off as a temporary repair is smart. But not returning when the calls allow to remove I question.

It is your business and you have found what works for you though

PRP


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Pac Rim Plumber said:


> Redwood,
> 
> Comparing SB to Pro-Press is like comparing Yugo's to Fords.
> 
> ...


The Difference? :whistling2: 0, zip, nada....


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

Redwood said:


> The Difference? :whistling2: 0, zip, nada....


True both have a oring, I personally love the fact that everyone is using propress. A 2 hour repair has turned into a complete tear out on mechanical systems at times due to everything being propressed together. Propress says they will last 20 years I dont believe that though.

But comparing SB to PP based on a oring?? I would like to know other reasons that you have for this. 
1) Why is there such a knee jerk reaction to SB but not PP in general?
2) What lead you to make these decisions?

Like I said there is a place for PP, and as its been said there is a place for SB but realistically are you using that many or are you having fun yanking everyone's chain?

PRP


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Pac Rim Plumber said:


> True both have a oring, I personally love the fact that everyone is using propress. A 2 hour repair has turned into a complete tear out on mechanical systems at times due to everything being propressed together. Propress says they will last 20 years I dont believe that though.
> 
> But comparing SB to PP based on a oring?? I would like to know other reasons that you have for this.
> 1) Why is there such a knee jerk reaction to SB but not PP in general?
> ...


I installed a propress system in a grocery store about 14 years ago (it was spec), I still service that store and there hasn't been 1 leak on any propress joints in the entire store. We installed 3" and smaller. We soldered coming out of the walls .


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Yea.. I bypass all the leaks to find them all...
> Then drain down the system one time to make the repairs...
> 
> Pro-Press is only a one-time sharkbite... :yes:


If theres a leaking sharkbite, its a Quick fix, if its a leaking ProPress its alot of cutting


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

*Bring It On!*



National Weather Service said:


> Special Statement
> Statement as of 3:47 PM EST on January 23, 2014
> 
> ... Sub-zero wind chills tonight through Friday morning...
> ...


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Here is the Local Weather Forecast with lows around 0 - 10º F coming at us...
> Pipes are gonna freeze & pipes are gonna burst...
> Redwood is gonna use a bunch of SharkBites for sure while he rushes around fixing freeze ups...
> 
> Take a guess on the average number of SharkBites Redwood will use per freeze up job and cast your vote...


Damn if it is that warm why are pipes freezing? Today's high -2 actual temp. Pussys:laughing:


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

love2surf927 said:


> Dude what a hack! I bet you don't even ream or de-burr either just slip it on and off to the next one. Geez I thought better of you Red.


Get him, L2Surf.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Redwood said:


> That selection looks rather skimpy...
> Mine are just in plastic bags in a bucket...
> Craploads of them...


When I was still doing pipe repairs I carried a good assortment of sharkbites. You never know. Caps, transitional pex couplings, the oddball 1/2"-3/8" reducer to connect to poly with... They can be a lifesaver


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

37 shark bites


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

enough to buy sharkbite shares.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Catlin987987 said:


> If theres a leaking sharkbite, its a Quick fix, if its a leaking ProPress its alot of cutting


You can always attempt at a re-press before cutting out and replacing. I have done that and its worked. I checked a couple weeks later and it was still leak free.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I know this isn't a guess as to that amount of shark bites Red will use but... A few years back the guy who got me into plumbing and teaches CPE classes ranted about pex. He said "Any ol' dumba$$ can put that stuff together. They sell it at the depot and our trade is diminishing!" 

This is coming from a guy who plumbed his vacation home with PB 20 years ago and hasn't had one leak. Last year he remodeled his bathroom, his nephew, who's a master and has plumbed for 30 years, did the plumbing and called me to borrow my Milwaukee pex tool. I had to laugh. The old man finally gave in admitted that pex is a good system. 

My only point in telling this is because at some point you have to embrace technology and the future. Shark bites have a very good purpose and work well when installed properly for the right application. I haven't had a leak yet on one.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm pulling them out of the ground when landscapers use them to tie into the main service.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

MTDUNN said:


> I'm pulling them out of the ground when landscapers use them to tie into the main service.


Are they using them on soft copper?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I know this isn't a guess as to that amount of shark bites Red will use but... A few years back the guy who got me into plumbing and teaches CPE classes ranted about pex. He said "Any ol' dumba$$ can put that stuff together. They sell it at the depot and our trade is diminishing!"
> 
> This is coming from a guy who plumbed his vacation home with PB 20 years ago and hasn't had one leak. Last year he remodeled his bathroom, his nephew, who's a master and has plumbed for 30 years, did the plumbing and called me to borrow my Milwaukee pex tool. I had to laugh. The old man finally gave in admitted that pex is a good system.
> 
> My only point in telling this is because at some point you have to embrace technology and the future. Shark bites have a very good purpose and work well when installed properly for the right application. *I haven't had a leak yet on one.*


Seen more leaks then I can remember. Don't care what kind of certifications it has, I just don't think it's a good system. But to each there own.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Seen more leaks then I can remember. Don't care what kind of certifications it has, I just don't think it's a good system. But to each there own.


Agreed except I haven't seen any leaks with them other than when one was used on PB. When I say the right application I mean strictly for capping an old copper line that i cant solder safely or easily or transitioning from some other brand pex to uponor. I used them a lot in leak detection for testing because I could reuse them. I won't use one except in those situations. 

For the right application they work well but they should be used very sparingly. Also, you do have to use an inside/outside reamer on the cut pipe to keep from damaging the o-ring. I try to never use one when I can solder or use uponor fittings and never use one below ground. I don't like the fact that they spin.


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

If my memory is correct Washington State does not allow them inside structure. As for Hawaii the inspectors make up there own rules. So you never know.

Being that Ridgid makes PP guns though and does not make SB removal tools, what does that tell you?

Well they do make a removal tool its called a tubing cutter.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

love2surf927 said:


> Or you could paint it white and call it a Jeff Sharkworthy. ******* approved.



Camouflage, ******** like camo, an OU or OSU sticker would not hurt either.:thumbup:


----------



## gardencityplumb (Jan 29, 2014)

*Shark bite are fine*

I've been using these for a few years. I have seen two let go. One was installed on a makeshift hose bibb line outside and froze since it was unprotected. The other one let go behind a water heater and was either defective or the previous plumber didn't push it in enough.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

plumbbum0203 said:


> i just did a call that redwood was at. This is what i found.
> 
> View attachment 29973


so what is the problem it works and doe's not leak !


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Never heard a total Red. How many Hackbites did you use?? Did it hit triple digits?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Okay...
The results are in...

In the first 3 days (Wed-Fri) I did 9 freeze up jobs using a total of 44 Sharkbites...

Saturday & Sunday are my days off...

The average number used per job therefore is 4.88 with Catlin987987, Gene S., & Phat Cat coming in closest to the actual number...



Letterrip said:


> Never heard a total Red. How many Hackbites did you use?? Did it hit triple digits?


I don't think I'd ever come close to using that many on a single job...
Long before that point I'd probably just bring in the PEX and repipe the whole house....


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Redwood said:


> I don't think I'd ever come close to using that many on a single job...
> Long before that point I'd probably just bring in the PEX and repipe the whole house....


Well that's a relief. Glad to see you keeping your standard up.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Okay...
> The results are in...
> 
> In the first 3 days (Wed-Fri) I did 9 freeze up jobs using a total of 44 Sharkbites...
> ...












I understand there was a 'polar vortex'; a rare event of a prolonged deep freeze, but why are there that many freeze ups in CT? I mean you guys know that the winters are cold even without a rare event so the new constuction plumbers should be burying the services deep enough I would think. Were basements getting too cold {due to a furnace failing to fire up} and that's why all the frozen pipes?

Follow up question, are you scheduling to go back in the spring/summer to insulate those lines or re-locate them to a warmer part of the house?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> I understand there was a 'polar vortex'; a rare event of a prolonged deep freeze, but why are there that many freeze ups in CT? I mean you guys know that the winters are cold even without a rare event so the new constuction plumbers should be burying the services deep enough I would think. Were basements getting too cold {due to a furnace failing to fire up} and that's why all the frozen pipes?
> 
> Follow up question, are you scheduling to go back in the spring/summer to insulate those lines or re-locate them to a warmer part of the house?


Causes are hit and miss usually...

Running out of oil...
Burners going out on reset...
People saving money on fuel by low thermostat settings...
Garage doors left open too long with a master bath suite above the garage...
And stupid stuff like that...

Generally we don't see plumbing in exterior walls, attics and stuff like that...

But sometimes especially with hydronic heating the lines do tend to run around the perimeter of the house and someone sometimes puts stuff in stupid spots...

A lot of the older homes like the ones built in the 17 & 1800's tend to have hit and miss insulation and drafts can travel quite a ways, one compromised point in the exterior wall and the draft could freeze pipes 30' away...

Same thing with older balloon frame construction, the walls are chimneys...

We'll mostly patch and get the water running again with advice like you need to replace that broken basement window, don't leave the garage door open, call a carpenter and have this fixed, insulated, etc...

They often need someone to fix the holes in the drywall we cut anyway...:laughing:

We'll fix the stupid stuff like kitchen sink supply lines run in the overhang on a raised ranch and stuff like that...

We really don't see the problems start unless we get sustained single digit and below zero temps...


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Amazing how many plumbers have been suckered into Pro-press. The guys selling that crap really know their stuff :laughing:

I'll piss all you pro-press guys off. It's a hack tool for hack plumbers that don't know their trade. The lazy mans way out.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Amazing how many plumbers have been suckered into Pro-press. The guys selling that crap really know their stuff :laughing: I'll piss all you pro-press guys off. It's a hack tool for hack plumbers that don't know their trade. The lazy mans way out.


 Stop beating around the bush and tell us what you really think. :laughing: 

How do you feel about sch40 PVC, No-Hub bands, and Tite-Seal gaskets?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Since I'm service and repair only, I'll prefab as much as possible and use the propress for the final connection in the wall. Couplings are my most used propress fitting. My biggest concern is fire.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Since I'm service and repair only, I'll prefab as much as possible and use the propress for the final connection in the wall. Couplings are my most used propress fitting. My biggest concern is fire.


40 years with a torch in my hand. Haven't burned anything down yet.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

"Can't believe this happened, I done it a million times" says almost everyone who's been in any type of accident. Over confidence and complacency is a dangerous combo no matter what the activity.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Taking the proper safety precautions like never soldering around combustibles without a fire extinguisher make a big difference. I find it hard to believe that anyone would stop soldering just because they perceive pro press to be a safer option.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Why is that? Safety is a big reason why methods change.

BTW....never soldering around combustibles? When does that happen? Of course we minimize it with heat shield and such but everyone has to decide what the risk is worth.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I found this in one of redwoods accounts.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I think you just made NH spill his coffee!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

DesertOkie said:


> I found this in one of redwoods accounts.


Why are you stealing my customers? :laughing:


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Taking the proper safety precautions like never soldering around combustibles without a fire extinguisher make a big difference. I find it hard to believe that anyone would stop soldering just because they perceive pro press to be a safer option.


The main reason ProPress is being used over here for municipal work is due to the cost difference in not having to have a firewatch. If you are above the cellar, you need a certified firewatch on the floor below and next to the torch operator. As well as hot work permits and logs. We get the speech that we will be written up if the firewatch guys are found working and not watching the torch operator or standing there on the floor below with his finger knuckle deep in his nose.


----------

